# Italin Charms for You Ladies



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

For you ladies on here my wife is selling Italin charms and bracelets if you or anyone you know may be interested. I am not sure what she charges but I know it is very resonable these make great christmas gifts and stocking stuffers. If you are interested you can PM or email at [email protected] and will forward your intersted to her. She has thousands to choose from so I am sure she will have what ever you want. If there is something specific you I am sure she can get if for you. 

She is a member on here bowhuntingal granted she hasn't been on here in a while she has been very busy with our newborn son. 

Thanks For Reading,


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I'm sorry, I don't know what these are. Can you possibly post a picture or two?
Thanks!


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

autumnlovr said:


> I'm sorry, I don't know what these are. Can you possibly post a picture or two?
> Thanks!


I will tomorrow.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Please post them in the classifieds so everyone can see them.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Does she have any hunting themed ones?
I have found 1 over the years...it is lazered with Bowhuntress on it.


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

Huntinggirl said:


> Does she have any hunting themed ones?
> I have found 1 over the years...it is lazered with Bowhuntress on it.


She does not have any hunting themed ones at this moment. She does have fishing ones. If you are interested she said that she could order some hunting ones. Is there anything that you are interested in?


----------

